# fantasy football



## Thom Emery (Aug 7, 2006)

How much time would it take each week?


----------



## wittdog (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm not trying to be a wise a$$ but it takes as little or as much as you want to put into in..it could take 10 min to active your players...or hours of carfull thought on who to activate...The draft ususally takes the longest getting ready for it and having it but becuase this is an auto draft this is not an issue..


----------



## ddog27 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is it free or does it cost $$$??


----------



## ddog27 (Aug 8, 2006)

When is the draft being held?


----------



## ddog27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Just signed up!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> bump...
> 
> so far 4 people have signed up...  what are the rest of you waiting for???



Yeah come on guys, this will be fun and it's free!


----------



## ddog27 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah what Larry said!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 10, 2006)

ok I'll check it out when I get some time later today.  How do I do this thing?


----------



## ddog27 (Aug 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok I'll check it out when I get some time later today.  How do I do this thing?




PM Brian J. for the info.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I signed up.  Tell me when I need to do something.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Okay guys, we have 3 open spots so sign up soon!  We only have 7 Managers right now and our draft will not happen with an odd number of players, so we need at least 1 more player but room for 3.  

All you have to do is go to Yahoo and get a "Free" account if you don't already have one.  Then go to Fantasy Football and join an existing league and our name is BBQ4U and our ID# is 378882.  If you need help signing up PM me and I'll help you get signed up.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 21, 2006)

Come on guys we still need 1 more team.....Lets go...are you afraid to get your ______ kicked? :twisted:


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll play, just let me know how.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 22, 2006)

Where does everything stand?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Where does everything stand?



We've got the limit (10)!  

*All drafts (live, auto, offline) must be completed prior to 11:59pm PT on Saturday, September 9 in order to receive scoring for Week 1. Drafts occurring after that time will not be eligible to begin scoring until Week 2.* 


If you're not doing an autodraft, make sure you have your team picked by the above date!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 22, 2006)

We can pick our teams? I thought it was autodraft only.  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat's what Brian said is what I meant by picking your players.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 22, 2006)

Got my prelimary rankings down. By the end of the season you'll know what's like to be kicked by a Mule


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Got my prelimary rankings down. By the end of the season you'll know what's like to be kicked by a Mule



Sounds like you know from experience??  LOL Just kidding, good luck to everyone playing!  

Got an idea..........  would anyone be interested in making friendly BBQ related wagers on the season?  My idea is to have everyone to agree now before the season starts and who ever wins, will receive a BBQ related gift that is under $20 in value from the other 9 league members.  It can be a cookbook, pair of tongs, grill brush, etc.  I'll start off and offer 2 bottles of Wolfe Rub Original or Wolfe Rub Bold or 1 of each (winners choice) plus shipping and handling.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 1, 2006)

So the Broncos won last night, so preseason is over. I'll be fine tuning my preferences in anticipation of the draft on Sept 9(?).


----------



## john pen (Sep 3, 2006)

Im embarresed as a man to ask, but not being a big sports fan, could someone explain this fantasy football thing tp me please...I know about other kinds of fantasys...like the one with the lady in a Nazi uniform and a diaper..well never mind that..shoiuldnt go off topic...


----------



## wittdog (Sep 3, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Im embarresed as a man to ask, but not being a big sports fan, could someone explain this fantasy football thing tp me please...I know about other kinds of fantasys...like the one with the lady in a Nazi uniform and a diaper..well never mind that..shoiuldnt go off topic...


I know Lola puts up with a lot....but you in a diaper? I'll explain it to you some day over a couple of adult bev...


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 3, 2006)

John Pen wrote:





> Im embarresed as a man to ask, but not being a big sports fan, could someone explain this fantasy football thing tp me please..



John,
Certainly not an expert but it goes kind of like this. You pick (or don't pick) your preferences of who to draft. It's an auto draft so it should go quick. When the whismo gets to your turn, if your top rated pick is there you get it, if not the whismo goes down your "prefererences" and takes the 1st available guy.

Scoring in based on a complex formulation...see rules or scoring on the league website.

At the end on the day, whismo calculates all points if you have more points than your opponent, you win.

At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 3, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> John Pen wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am just glad someone else asked the question.  I have a team but have no clue what to do.   I figure that if I dont look I will have better luck.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 3, 2006)

Hint,
For the guys in this leage.
If you pick your preferences using the players that are ranked in the 100s, you will have a better chance of getting your desired player. [smilie=sorry.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Sep 5, 2006)

Well the draft is done and I for one are happy with the results. :twisted:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 5, 2006)

I think I'm happy? Have to see where all my top players went to as I know where they didn't!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 5, 2006)

Well the good news is that none of my players are on the "can't cut" list, so I can dump them at will. Bad news is that none of my players are on the "can't cut list", so you bums won't want to trade with me :P


----------



## wittdog (Sep 8, 2006)

Brian I will wish you luck cuz you are going to need it....Tailgators Party :twisted:


----------



## wittdog (Sep 10, 2006)

For all you guys that are new to FF....don't forget to active your players this week....and good luck.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 10, 2006)

Wittdog,
I've checked and couldn't find an "activate" button. I do have players in all postions and several on the bench. I think I'm good to go.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 10, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Wittdog,
> I've checked and couldn't find an "activate" button. I do have players in all postions and several on the bench. I think I'm good to go.


As long as you have the guys in positon...then hit the submit button


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 11, 2006)

I picked my guys as much as could manipulate the autodraft... .  But, that being said I'll being spitting on ya'll come playoffs. Sometimes, you just gotta try on the pantyhose.  :roll:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 17, 2006)

Since KC has a rank amateur at QB, I'm keeping the Den Defense active today. Good luck to all except the DOGS, cause I'm gonna smoke them little puppies up like they were made by Hormel


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 17, 2006)

Last place after one week.  I think I need a new coach.  Anyone want to trade?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 17, 2006)

When does the scoring get updated in the league?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> When does the scoring get updated in the league?



Scoring should be updated "Real time".


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2wmi8qyk]Scoring should be updated "Real time".


i think that is a add on that you have to pay for.   :?[/quote:2wmi8qyk]

Well last weekend I checked my team during the game and it was showing the scoring.  At least I think it did, could've been the beer. But I think it was real time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2006)

Brian, I think you're right.  I just checked my scores and nada.  Damn I gotta quit drinking!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 17, 2006)

Larry I think you were right.....last week the scoring was in real time.....that's why I asked the question I did....cuz last week real time this week no time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2006)

THANKS DAVE, I'M GOING TO THE STORE TO GET MORE BEER.  I THREW IT ALL OUT CAUSE I THOUGHT I HAD A PROBLEM!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 8, 2006)

The Mules are HOT HOT HOT. Over a 100 points last week. Watch, I'm gonna run the table now


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> The Mules are HOT HOT HOT. Over a 100 points last week. Watch, I'm gonna run the table now



Yeah after this weeks match up with the Wolfe Pitmasters.  Tom Brady is going to be pissed off from last weeks debacle against Indy, he should score 100 points on his own!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 8, 2006)

The "projected" stats have the Mules at 70 with the Pitmasters at 56. The Mules have only been the favorite once before.    Looks like the mojo is working, so you might as well trade off all good players (to me ) 'cause you peaked too early :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 16, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> The Mules are HOT HOT HOT. Over a 100 points last week. Watch, I'm gonna run the table now



Final Score 

Wolfe's Pitmasters 72
Mules 65

Up next, Shenandoah Q Crew.  This should be a great game!  Good luck Brian!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 16, 2006)

The way I got it figured, some Wolf Rub arrived at the Yahoo Stats center. Only way to explain why Monday AM I was up but Tues AM I in the loser column   Should have done a print screen. Looking the adjusted stats for the week, none of my guys were listed and on the other side the QB was adjusted -2yds which should have worked in my favor if it had an impact at all.

Now if I was some kind of real coach, I'd say some like "they're a good team, we'll have to regroup and get ready for the D-Dogs. One game at a time". something like that  

Congrats to the Pit Masters. Now to try and figure out who at Yahoo..... .  
 8)  8)  8)


----------



## Rich Decker (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like the Lost Nation Eagles stink as bad as the Philadelphia Eagles. Is it to soon to root for losses and hope for high draft picks?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrat's to Shenandoah Q Crew, I got whooped!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats to the D Dogs. To borrow a phrase from W, we took a thump'n.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 4, 2006)

Clobbered again  
Well there is always next week


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 4, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like I'm gonna squeek by Rich this week.  But who knows, he has a lot of Philly players that play to night so it could change.  Looks like Jim and I are gonna finish with a tie record.  I guess I win the tiebreaker though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

Sheeeeeeeeew!  Man what a close game Rich and I had!  Yesterday afternoon I had a commanding lead 44-17.  Rich's "Lost Nation Eagles" scored 33 points last night, but I squeeked by thanks to Steve Smith's 8 points and won 52-50!  Good game Rich!


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 16, 2006)

Playoff's have started!! Looks like it is me and Larry in a playoff game! Go easy on me!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2006)

Darren I woke up this morning and saw the game Manning had last night and got real scare.  I checked our scores yesterday morning and I had a commanding lead, but after Indy's game last night it was a squeaker!!!  Good game!  

Now the part that pisses me off.  The Championship game has come down to me and someone who hasn't even updated their roster since FFL began and doesn't come on the board any longer.  Their QB is Culpepper who has been on IR most of the season and their Kicker is Vanderjact who isn't even kicking in the league right now.  If I lose this game I'll be pissed!!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know Larry, but just my opinion, you ought to be declared Champion. Not fair losing to some team who's owner can't even bother to show up, and who's team is mostly on the injured list or not even in the league anymore. Sounds like that's one loser of a team that shouldn't even be given the respect due a snake in the grass.......sure would be terrible if you lose to a team like that after the great season you've had. Yep, what a shame that would be.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I don't know Larry, but just my opinion, you ought to be declared Champion. Not fair losing to some team who's owner can't even bother to show up, and who's team is mostly on the injured list or not even in the league anymore. Sounds like that's one loser of a team that shouldn't even be given the respect due a snake in the grass.......sure would be terrible if you lose to a team like that after the great season you've had. Yep, what a shame that would be.



Hey Bruce, have you seen I'm having a Wolfe Rub Holiday Special??


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 19, 2006)

NO, I didn't know a thing about it.


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Darren I woke up this morning and saw the game Manning had last night and got real scare.  I checked our scores yesterday morning and I had a commanding lead, but after Indy's game last night it was a squeaker!!!  Good game!
> 
> Now the part that pisses me off.  The Championship game has come down to me and someone who hasn't even updated their roster since FFL began and doesn't come on the board any longer.  Their QB is Culpepper who has been on IR most of the season and their Kicker is Vanderjact who isn't even kicking in the league right now.  If I lose this game I'll be pissed!!



Good game Larry! I am glad it was close! Made you sweat a little!    Now go on and win this thing so I can say how I could have won if I didn't have to play the first place guy as my first game in the playoffs!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2006)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Cappy was the number one seed!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 19, 2006)

Well good luck to the winner and the loser sucks


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 19, 2006)

Is he kin to Ms America? Does he wear.... ok, this is not the blue room.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 27, 2006)

Final Fantasy Football Standing.  Kinda pisses me off to be perfectly honest!


*Standings Schedule Playoffs 
Championship Consolation *

1st- Wolfe's Pitmaster's
2nd - Grand Island Bills
3rd - Captain Morgan


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 27, 2006)

Well at least you could access the info. For the last week, I'd log in and it would take me to "your personal Yahoo home page" from which I could not escape.

It was real, it was fun, it wasn't real fun.


----------

